# Boating Oops



## Doc

Oops:


----------



## Doc

No excuse for this 'Oops'  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRpeOuBk5yQ"]Fisherman Caught on Video Jumping into Water to Avoid Crash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

boat launch fails aka Oops

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkVIe8ZGzwY"]Epic Boat Fails - Boat Launch GONE WRONG Compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> No excuse for this 'Oops'
> 
> Fisherman Caught on Video Jumping into Water to Avoid Crash - YouTube



Seems like I saw an article on this about the guy jumping out of the boat sueing the guy who ran him down. Something about the driver of the big boat not being able to see where he was going because he was Sitting down and couldn’t see over the console?


----------



## Doc

This is major Oops.   Scary chit.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btX7hsojSuA"]SCARY BOAT ACCIDENTS Boats Crashing Sinking & Collisions Fail Compilation! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> Seems like I saw an article on this about the guy jumping out of the boat sueing the guy who ran him down. Something about the driver of the big boat not being able to see where he was going because he was Sitting down and couldn’t see over the console?



Someone in a FB boating group said it was due to a cell phone, but they also said the guy in the fishing boat sued.   And rightly so.


----------



## Doc

Oops


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Someone in a FB boating group said it was due to a cell phone, but they also said the guy in the fishing boat sued.   And rightly so.



Found it. Could be sitting down or using the cell phone. Maybe both?

http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-n...f/2018/01/chilling_video_fisherman_jumps.html


A salmon fisherman who abandoned ship by leaping into the frigid waters of the Columbia River last summer -- an instant before another motorboat crashed into his -- has filed a $372,500 lawsuit against the other driver.

Clatsop County sheriff’s deputies accused boat driver Marlin Lee Larsen of several crimes after the 75-year-old told investigators he couldn’t see where he was driving because he was sitting down and the dash of his boat was blocking his view. Larsen said he probably should have been standing, according to the sheriff’s report, which notes Larsen uses a motorized scooter to get around on land.

Larsen’s son-in-law, who also was on the boat, told investigators that he had warned his father-in-law to pay attention, that he sometimes sees his father-in-law using his cell phone while driving the boat and that his father-in-law had been off-and-on his cell phone the morning of the crash, according to the sheriff’s report.

Although Oregon law heavily restricts cell phone use while driving, there are no such specific laws governing boating. But it is against the law to operate a boat without due care.

The lawsuit, filed earlier this month, claims Larsen was boating while distracted by his cell phone on the morning of the Aug. 12, 2017, when the crash occurred near the mouth of the Columbia at the Pacific Ocean, just east of Fort Stevens State Park.


----------



## Doc

Thanks Jim!!!!!!   I've been on that type boat and if sitting it's near impossible to see over the nose.   But from a distance you can see if paying attention.

================
more big Oops's

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwUfUedi_5E"]Ultimate Speed Boat Crash & Fails Compilation 2016 || WinFail Compilations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

These are more fails than oops.   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5RObUPiw8c"]Best Boat FAILS Compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Guessing there was a boat behind the truck.


----------



## road squawker

Doc said:


> No excuse for this 'Oops'
> 
> Fisherman Caught on Video Jumping into Water to Avoid Crash - YouTube



One "well made boat" commercial coming up


----------



## Doc

Where'd she go, she was here a minute ago?


----------



## Doc

A guy posted: New neighbor put his boat in yesterday.   Here it is this morning.   Did he forget the plug?


----------



## Doc

He probably could have used a few more fenders (aka bumpers).


----------



## Doc

He tried to dodge but was clearly unsuccessful


----------



## Doc

Another view of same accident, happened in Ontario.
Driver:  "We don't need no stinking tie downs."      Duh


----------



## pixie

I don't trust anyone who leaves the bimini deployed while on the road. They either have no brains or too much money to care.

In the future I'll be checking for straps, especially on the ones w/biminis up !!


----------



## Melensdad

pixie said:


> I don't trust anyone who leaves the bimini deployed while on the road. They either have no brains or too much money to care.
> 
> In the future I'll be checking for straps, especially on the ones w/biminis up !!



yup, I don't like summer with all the idiots towing loads without tie down chains or heavy straps.  I see a lot of budget 500# straps holding down multi-thousand pound loads, lots of people who don't have hitch safety chains attached, others who attach them wrong.  I'm no expert but I do my best not to be an idiot!


Honestly I wonder if insurance paid up for this case of what is obviously self-inflicted gross negligence!  I certainly wouldn't hold it against the insurance company if they pulled out the fine print that said they don't pay claims for dumbasses like this guy!


----------



## Doc

I agree with you pixie, no one with any smarts would tow with a bimini top open.  Duh.   

I cannot imagine how fast this idiot had to be going before slamming on the brakes hard enough to break the tie down straps and send a 5000 pound load flying that far forward.   Even with no tie down straps that feat would be hard to accomplish.


----------



## pixie

The boat has New York numbers....


----------



## Doc

Bankruptcy starter kit ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hello, insurance agent..... a bridge came out of nowhere and smashed my boat.

Even the bridge column looks crooked.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Hello, insurance agent..... a bridge came out of nowhere and smashed my boat.
> 
> Even the bridge column looks crooked.



Doc, you seem to have more trouble with your boats than anyone I know!


----------



## Doc

Wave to the pretty girls ......Lets show em how this baby will go ....now gun it.


----------



## Doc

Ut Oh


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This happened this fall at our breakwall on the north shore of lake superior in thunder bay Ontario. 

https://media.socastsrm.com/wordpress/wp-content/blogs.dir/1936/files/2019/08/boat-1.jpg

https://www.country1053.ca/2019/08/23/six-people-hurt-in-boat-crash-near-marina/

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Nighttime boating can be scary.  ....10x so if alcohol is involved.   A sudden stop like that reef would cause would hurt bad.  No wonder all six on board were injured, hopefully no one seriously.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> Hello, insurance agent..... a bridge came out of nowhere and smashed my boat.
> 
> Even the bridge column looks crooked.



Stupid idjit. Doesn't he know boats belong in water, not on highways?

Some people........


----------



## loboloco

Bring 
Out
Another
Thousand


----------



## Doc

Tie down straps are IMPORTANT.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Boats are like an accident just waiting to happen.
Launching, recovery, towing, and even in the water.

I had a 17 foot runabout for a while, and I can't count how many near death experiences I had with it.

I have another acronym for boat:
Bet On Another Tragedy.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> Boats are like an accident just waiting to happen.
> Launching, recovery, towing, and even in the water.
> 
> I had a 17 foot runabout for a while, and I can't count how many near death experiences I had with it.
> 
> I have another acronym for boat:
> Bet On Another Tragedy.



I've been boating most all of my life. Owned a motorized punt when I was 10 years old. Owned my own ski boat at 17 years old. I now own a fleet of about 5 large watercraft plus assorted canoes, kayaks and a Pond Prowler.
29 foot sailboat, 27 foot cabin cruiser, two ski boats and a GT 150 James Bond Live or Let Die runabout. 

Never came close to a disaster in any of them any different than the close calls I regularly avoid in driving my cars or trucks. No matter which you enjoy, stupid or carelessness do not belong in either form of transportation. 

Post 22 is the only unavoidable reality of boat ownership. To that possibility, I plead guilty.  BTW, they build those Bankruptcy kits just down the street from my packaging plant.  Temptation beyond belief.


----------



## pirate_girl

Boat Ramp Fail
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6_YZqbAOTnI[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Boating season is near ... BE CAREFUL OUT THERE.   A season can be ruined before it starts.


----------



## Doc

Oops


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ummm....
Don't see this ending well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Someone didn't get the memo about winter coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## Doc

SCARY! Four women in a boat got swept up in a current near a Texas dam and nearly went over the edge. A nearby boat wasn't strong enough to pull them to safety, but he was able to keep them from falling over until rescuers arrived.


----------



## waybomb

Cool old boat.
No PFDs.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Cool old boat.
> No PFDs.


The blue boat in trouble appears to be an old PONZI or an Arkansas Traveler  from the fifties.  It also sports and Elgin or Scott-Atwater out board. My wonder is this. How old is this picture and could that explain the lack of PFD's


----------



## FrancSevin

No worries. The boat, at least, seems to be okay!!!


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> No worries. The boat, at least, seems to be okay!!!


just unhook the trailer and head for the lake


----------



## waybomb

If that's a Ram, it didn't Dodge well.


----------



## Doc

Here is one more. I have no clue what happened but I suspect alcohol was involved.

I think he's saying that houseboat pulled out in front of him.   Duh.   LOL


----------



## Melensdad

Doesn't look like the guy in the speedboat is really happy having his photo taken!


----------



## Doc

More info ....apparently the dude Bob is referring to was photoshopped into the pic.    Duh.   He didn't want his pic taken but ....that was for a incident on the ramp.  Here is the original pic he was photoshopped from.


----------



## Doc

Rough day for someone at Ramp at lake Monroe Bloomington IN


----------



## m1west

Cheap entertainment hanging out at the ramp.


----------



## Doc

Oops.    Chit Happens.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is at our dock at camp. An old scow 16ft aluminum took on a bit of water this week. 

(My boat is the second furthest on the left)


----------



## Doc

Sad.  Hate to see that.    
Nice looking lake.


----------



## chowderman

that'll pump right out - no prob!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Sad.  Hate to see that.
> Nice looking lake.



The lake is roughly 15 miles long. Lots of islands, deep spots, and a few rocks we have to watch for. In the small bay we're in at the south end of the lake, it's 40 ft deep. In the middle, there's a rock that comes up just below the surface. Out in the middle of the first big bay, it's 90ft deep.


----------



## Doc

Oops, these gals lost something over the side.   Hope they take a long while finding it.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto

Not a boat but oops…


----------



## Umberto

Ouch!


----------



## Umberto

Umberto said:


> Ouch!
> 
> View attachment 154810


I follow Maryland Fishing Fanatics on Facebook which posts a lot of accidents and stupidity.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc

Truly sad pic, one of many of Hurricane Ian's destruction.


----------



## bczoom

That area took a real beating.  Note the concrete slabs that are laying all over the place.  Must have took a huge amount of wind and water to move those things.
All those pilings out there in the water... the decking is who knows where.


----------



## Doc




----------

